# [GEN] Dog owner and victim of dog attack speak out - Florence Morning News



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/6-0&fd=R&url=http://www.morningnewsonline.com/midatlantic/scp/news.apx.-content-articles-BTW-2008-04-30-0013.html&cid=0&ei=pbUdSMjDMZiAzgTc56CRAg&usg=AFrqEzehZVz1WpDgz-HSt5WftcTxSde-Kw">Dog owner and victim of <b>dog attack</b> speak out</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Florence Morning News, SC -</font> <nobr>Apr 30, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By Kelly Gillespie After under-going an evaluation the pit-bull authorities said attacked a six-year old girl is back at home with its owner. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

